# GENERAL FORUM > IN THE NEWS >  Florida man arrested for dealing steroids

## Nooomoto

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,574187,00.html


Sorry I can't include some of the article as I'm posting from my phone.

----------


## elpropiotorvic

fvck...

----------


## warchild

another one down

----------


## Nooomoto

http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/ba...rzenegger.html

this is a better article

----------


## qb_07

Heaven forbid anyone want to better themselves or they're physique. Its not like he was selling street drugs that are harmful to everyone.

----------


## Flagg

Drug laws are completely retarded throughout the West!

Recently a Scientist was fired by the UK government because he presented data on how Alcohol and Ciggerettes are far more harmful than "whacky baccie". I mean you don't have to be a scientist to know that's true! And now many scientists from this council are resigning over the outrage of Politicians basically brushing off this evidence and firing this guy for purely political reasons. It's because they want to upgrade "happy smoking" from Class C to Class B over here.

Politicians are always going to have subjective hearing. Nevermind the fact that alcohol and tobacco generate billions each year, lets just concentrate on scaring the public over things like marijuana and steroids .

----------


## energizer bunny

yeah......alchol is the worst drug in the world....it causes more problems than anyother drug......shit imagine if you could buy a pill or powder that when you took it...it made you act like a drunk falling down...getting loud and violent....being sick everywere!! it would be classed as the worst most addictive drug known to man......thats why....when people who drink alchol try and tell me that my rec drug use is bad and that i should stop i laugh at them......if you dont drink alchol then i will listen to your opinion (i might not like it) but ill listen...

----------


## Mooseman33

Bunny, great post man..
u and i have much more in common then i thought...

good stuff my friend.

----------


## energizer bunny

> Bunny, great post man..
> u and i have much more in common then i thought...
> 
> good stuff my friend.


cheers mate.......i see your a fellow rec user or have been.....enough said or we will get wrong LOL........

anyway this is  :2offtopic:  sorry..

----------


## Kratos

> Drug laws are completely retarded throughout the West!
> 
> Recently a Scientist was fired by the UK government because he presented data on how Alcohol and Ciggerettes are far more harmful than "whacky baccie". I mean you don't have to be a scientist to know that's true! And now many scientists from this council are resigning over the outrage of Politicians basically brushing off this evidence and firing this guy for purely political reasons. It's because they want to upgrade "happy smoking" from Class C to Class B over here.
> 
> Politicians are always going to have subjective hearing. Nevermind the fact that alcohol and tobacco generate billions each year, lets just concentrate on scaring the public over things like marijuana and steroids.


you think the East is better?
Pakistan illicit drug laws include 5 years imprisonment, plus a whipping and a fine for violating import, export, manufacture or processing regulations.

South east asia, you could get 20 years in prision or death.

----------


## elpropiotorvic

In my country is all pharmacy grade OTC and legit... Too bad I'm not there anymore  :Frown:  but I'm still young ... So I'll be back hehe

----------


## Kratos

'That's Oxymetholone, from Iran. This is the stuff cops are afraid of. It makes you so strong and crazy you want to flip a car.'"

WTF

----------


## Kratos

Do you guys really want steroids to be legalized, honestly?

If you had a 15 year old son, would you want it to be easy to get?
Most teenagers can't afford street prices and that's why they don't use.

----------


## elpropiotorvic

That doesn't happen in my country... It's more about the culture and what people feel identified with... U really don't see people ruin their lives at 16 . Sure ther are some but really not Many

----------


## Kratos

> That doesn't happen in my country... It's more about the culture and what people feel identified with... U really don't see people ruin their lives at 16 . Sure ther are some but really not Many


Since the MLB steroid probe, kids in this country have been obsessed with getting their hands on roids.

----------


## Nooomoto

> Do you guys really want steroids to be legalized, honestly?
> 
> If you had a 15 year old son, would you want it to be easy to get?
> Most teenagers can't afford street prices and that's why they don't use.


I don't necessarily think they should be legalized, more like decriminalized. We aren't junkies looking for our next fix. We are athletes trying to better ourselves and push the limits of the human body. It's a completely different scenario. 

The problem I have is that they raided this dudes house, found a shitload of AAS and now he's getting nailed. I can find the feds at least 5 people with an equal amount or more of WAY more dangerous substances in their houses RIGHT now...and I'm only a few hours away in Miami. Not that I'm going to do that, point being there are much better things they could be doing...but AAS is so politically charged right now, someone is going to get an award for this arrest.

----------


## Kratos

> I don't necessarily think they should be legalized, more like decriminalized. We aren't junkies looking for our next fix. We are athletes trying to better ourselves and push the limits of the human body. It's a completely different scenario. 
> 
> The problem I have is that they raided this dudes house, found a shitload of AAS and now he's getting nailed. I can find the feds at least 5 people with an equal amount or more of WAY more dangerous substances in their houses RIGHT now...and I'm only a few hours away in Miami. Not that I'm going to do that, point being there are much better things they could be doing...but AAS is so politically charged right now, someone is going to get an award for this arrest.


He got too big.
Pigs get fat.
Hogs get slautered.
Thats what this guy I know told me that sells white powder rec drug

What I have a problem with is going after individual users.

----------


## elpropiotorvic

I think it could be controlled ... Lots of measures to be taken for it to be "controlled" but still better than the situation right now ...

----------


## BeastIn916

Crappy news  :Frown:

----------


## urbanbody

Ya leave users alone especially!

----------


## bass

> I don't necessarily think they should be legalized, more like decriminalized. We aren't junkies looking for our next fix. We are athletes trying to better ourselves and push the limits of the human body. It's a completely different scenario. 
> 
> The problem I have is that they raided this dudes house, found a shitload of AAS and now he's getting nailed. I can find the feds at least 5 people with an equal amount or more of WAY more dangerous substances in their houses RIGHT now...and I'm only a few hours away in Miami. Not that I'm going to do that, point being there are much better things they could be doing...but AAS is so politically charged right now, someone is going to get an award for this arrest.


i agree...

----------


## RyanRoss

> http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,574187,00.html
> 
> 
> Sorry I can't include some of the article as I'm posting from my phone.


Oh shit........This sounds like AK Labs......I know him personally and haven't heard from him in almost a month man.

----------


## JimInAK

> Do you guys really want steroids to be legalized, honestly?
> 
> If you had a 15 year old son, would you want it to be easy to get?
> Most teenagers can't afford street prices and that's why they don't use.


The best way to keep kids from "bad" substances is to legalize and regulate the substance. Prohibition serves to build more prisons and creates disrespect for the law. Prohibition creates a market and profit both for those who will break the law for personal gain and for those who enforce the law for exactly the same reason. All the while, we are getting ripped off with high taxes to support the judges, court houses, lawyers, prisons and all that comes with prohibition.

I respect people who respect me and my right to do what I choose. I live by the golden rule and do no harm to others, while respecting their rights and privacy.

I wouldn't call the police, unless there were multiple dead bodies on my property that the scavengers wouldn't eat. In that case, I would call my attorney FIRST.

We are losing our rights and our country because of fear and ignorance, perpetrated by unjust and outright stupid laws. Those laws are not equally enforced and are used to shift money, power and control to the enforcers, the politicians and their supporters.

Don't buy the lies. America was a great nation, when I was a child. What do we represent now?

----------


## MONEY AND MASS

im so sick of hearing about how the fvckin pOlice keep fvckin people lives up. americas about supost to about freedom, im free to give the gov all my fvckin money or go to jail!


















i knew i should leave this thread alone... i always get pissed when i read or hear about that kina shit, theres burglars and rapist and molesters and all kinds of corporate crims and thereworried about smalltime backdoor steriod ops... fvckin bs

----------


## old-grunt11series

that sucks!

----------


## durak

this dude is going to roll on so many people....

----------

